# Rogue Trader, anyone?



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

I finally got my hands on the "Into the Storm" sourcebook and it's rekindled my love of the game. I'm hoping for a decent-sized group of at least 4-5 players (six including the gm) since the game seems tailor made for groups about that size or larger. Anywho, if you're interested please let me know your timezone/what time is best for you. Oh and also include whether you're willing to GM and if not what class you'd prefer to take.

I'm in the US/Canadian Central time zone. I'm available Mondays, Tuesdays, and Thursdays between 4:00 PM and 12:00 AM. Weekends tend to vary as that's when I usually visit with friends and family.

I'm willing to GM but I'm inexperienced with this system. I'd greatly prefer to be a player rather than GM but I will if no one else wants to. As a player though I'd prefer to play as a Navigator, failing that I wouldn't mind Astropath or Enginseer (or explorator, can't remember what they're called now).


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Interesting. I've never done an RPG online like this but I wouldn't mind giving it a try. I too live in the North American Central Time Zone but I will not be available on Mondays, Wednesdays and Thursdays. The rest of the week I should be available.

Personally, I wouldn't mind playing as the Rogue Trader but I could also go Astropath, Seneschal or Void-Master. I've never been a GM so I'm not really sure if I'd be any good.

Oh, and I also have in addition to the Core book and Into the Storm, Battlefleet Koronus so if we get this going, I could make (or help make) the crew's ship.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds great, if we don't find a GM here though I'll start searching on other forums. I'd rather have a dedicated GM than a "I'll do it if you won't" GM.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

I've gotten a few people from other forums interested, no GMs amongst them however.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I would be willing to play, I can't GM, but if you need another man I'll be here.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm down for whenever. Also, I'm fine with playing any of the classes...depends on what everyone else picks. I don't wanna GM though.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

With other people and friends I've gotten who want to play we have 7 players now. Still looking for a GM though.

Any idea how what we should use to play? Chatroom, messenger, etc?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Not sure. Never done this online before. But I'm sure there are online resources for this very purpose. Just have to look them up.

Edit: Oh before I forget, what classes have the other players chosen so I can start making mine?


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you're good, I'd refrain from rolling any characteristics or anything else that requires dice rolling though. Just to see what the GM is gonna say.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Everywhere chat is good. Or we could use mIrc and use the dice roller on the chat.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Let's go with mIrc, I'm at least familiar with that one.

As for classes so far we have a Rogue Trader, a Navigator, and an Explorator. Again, no GM but I'm going to look over on the FF forum for one now.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

That's fine. Gonna have to look up mIrc and how to use it but that's no big deal. Just tell us when you've got a GM and we can start setting things up.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll join if you have room for another. Haven't had much chance to look into rogue trader but i've seen a group at the local store and it looks fun. I'll get a copy of the rules and read over it, if you can fit me. Let me know if you can and i'll figure out what class


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

That shouldn't be a problem. There are eight core classes in the game. The Rogue Trader class is really the only one that there should only be one of. There's the Arch-Militant, the typical warrior/soldier type, the Navigator and Astropaths, the psyker classes, the Explorator, the Mechanicus character, the Missionary aka the Ecclesiarchal priest, the Seneschal, the assistants to the Rogue Traders who deals with matters of logistics, finances, ceremonies and most importantly information gathering, and finally there is the Viod-Master who are the skilled shipsmen whether they be masters of the ship's cannons, the helmsmen, or even ace pilots of smaller craft such as shuttles and fighters. So a nice wide section of classes backed up by a Character Origin Path Tree that allows you to customize your character's background.

Also, you might also want to check out _Into the Storm: The Explorer's Handbook_ which expands the Origin Path Tree options of the core book and provides some alternate careers and more advanced careers. And even Ork and Kroot careers for those who want to play as something a little different.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

We've got plenty of room, this was a game designed for big groups imo. I'm not sure about two of the people from offsite who said they wanted to join, so they're under the "tentantive" players list for now. And we're still looking for a GM, no luck offsite so far but I'll keep looking if we can't find one here.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Kinda glanced through the classes, Void Master looks like me. Just letting you know and i'll read through the rules most likely on Sunday, busy Saturday.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

No luck on the GM front, anyone here know someone who'd be interested in GMing?


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

If noone else wants to do it i could give it a shot... You'd have to bear with me a bit though. I'll do what i can to be ready, look at some other games or released ones to figure out how its played and go from there. If you find someone else who wants to, let them but if not, like i said i'll see what i can do


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I could give it a shot as well because I do have the _Lure of the Expanse_ adventure book that I could use for our adventure. Though I will need some time to reread the rules as I haven't played since last summer.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

I'd be willing to run one of the adventure books for you guys I (think I) have got them all, so theres no lack of choice there, but due to time differences, I would have to ask it be forum based (Myth-weavers, anyone?) though.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Jormungandr said:


> I'd be willing to run one of the adventure books for you guys I (think I) have got them all, so theres no lack of choice there, but due to time differences, I would have to ask it be forum based (Myth-weavers, anyone?) though.


That's a no go for me.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Entai said:


> That's a no go for me.


*Shrugs*
Ok, just thought I'd offer.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Jormungandr said:


> *Shrugs*
> Ok, just thought I'd offer.


I appreciate the offer but forums are just to slow-paced for me.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

I must agree, tbh. Im just given little choice in the matter, tbf. I live in a shitty little town, and the only people nearby who play, either dont follow the number 1 rule with regards to RPG's (take a shower beforehand) or practically bum 4E dnd (3.5/ADnD fan, myself)


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

This thread still going? Been almost a week and no word on a start date.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I don't know. The problem seems to be that we can't get a GM despite the fact that several of us have offered if no one else steps forward. We'll have to wait and see what Weasel has to say.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry, sidetracked by work. We'll go with Akatsuki13 as GM. Anyone else still interested or has this thing pretty much died down?


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Alright, I'll need a few days to reacquaint myself with playing RT but otherwise I'll be fine. Now we just need to set the means of communications and times we're going to play.

If anyone here has decided on their Character Origin Path, either post it here or PM me with it and I'll record and do all the rolls for it.

And also, is there someone playing the Rogue Trader or should I just create my RT as an NPC?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in. I vote mIrc, that way you can see dice rolls.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm going for Navigator, I thought Hickman wanted to go RT but I'm not certain. My vote is also for mIrc.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

I mentioned Void Master but i might do techpriest/explorator. Honestly doesn't matter to me i'm just in it for fun, who i play doesn't affect that. I'll let you guys pick first and if there is an essential class we're missing i'll take it


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Is the GM ready to put out playing dates and such?


Also, are we generating CS' the first session, or before hand? 

Just asking, because sometimes the GM wants to put out rules and things to his liking, involving the CS.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

As the GM, I would like to get the Characters and Ship done before our first game night cause if otherwise we'll send most of the night getting that squared away instead of playing. That way I take the time to get everyone's character and the ship squared away and post on Heresy Online and/or the Fantasy Flight Games forums so that we all have access to an online copy in case any of our computers die.

So those of you who have already picked out your Career and Origin Path as well as any fluffy bits, post them or PM me with them. Before anyone asks, I don't give out my E-mail to anyone I don't know face to face. I'll roll for stats and any OP rolls and send them back you and then we'll sort out the skills. Once that is out of the way, I and whoever the Rogue Trader is will get the Ship done.

Also we should get our available dates and times squared away. For the next couple of weeks, I will not be available Mondays, Wednesdays and Thursdays. Rest of the week I should be fine for most times. Oh, and I'm in the Central North American Timezone.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm good on Tuesdays at 6pm eastern, 7pm eastern or later, if that's cool.

Also, you're basically making our characters, not us...


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Schools out so i'm good almost any day of the week any time, EST. Would it be easier if we just did the Allocation method it mentions? I usually end up doing that anyway, my stat rolls are always terribad. Still dont know what career i want though


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

If we use mIRC, we can roll in chat so the GM can see and such...


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

If that's how you guys want to play the game, fine. Never used mIRC before through. Of course never played an RP online before either. Or GM'd. So this will be a new and interesting experience for me.:laugh:

I'll look up mIRC and download it.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

So, how's it coming? We need a play date, so we can get this thing started. 

It's okay if our fist session is getting to know each other, and getting to know our PC's. That's actually better for the group in the long run. If we're going to do something, though, we need a date.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, the next week and a half is going to be bad for me. I'm not going to have time for a mIrc meeting to do the characters and the ship. That's why I've been trying to get people to send my their characters so I can get them and the ship finalized when I have the time. But if you guys want to create them through mIrc then we're gonna have to wait until after June 2.

Based on what I've heard from hick, Weasel and you Entai, Tuesday nights seem to be the best for this. But I don't know about those Weasel recruited from other forums so I can't finalize the date of the first game night anyway until I hear from them or Weasel about their availability.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

If this is your first time GM'ing, I suggest no more than a group of 4... 

We could just put the PC's together... and have them whenever the first meet is.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well I do have some time open this Saturday night (May 28th), after 8pm Central Time if anyone wants to get together through mIRC for character creation. And I forgot today's Victoria Day in Canada, so I'm free tonight if anyone wants to attempt character creation tonight.

Beyond that, I'd say let's try for Tuesday June 6th at 6pm Central Time.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Saturday works for me


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well that's one. Do you want to do any setting up that mIRC might need for us to get this thing going?


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Doesn't look like anyone else is gonna show up. Should we reschedule?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Guess so. Though if you don't mind would be willing to give me a hand with mIRC?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry about that, I had to work at the last minute.

I'll be willing to help you out with whatever you need.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Entai probably has more experience with mIRC than I do.

Is anyone wanting to take up the position of Rogue Trader? If not I think our GM should roll him as an NPC.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I will if no one does step forward to be the Rogue Trader. In fact, I have already created some rough NPCs created for the crew, including the outline of the RT, his Dynasty and ship.

Actually, what are all the classes we have so far? Aside from you Weasel as the Navigator, I don't know what everyone else is playing as. Can we at least get those down before our first session so I can at least get any NPCs we need done?


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Go ahead and create the RT as an NPC, I don't think anyone else wants it.

I'm inboxing my navigator to you as we speak.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I got it. Gonna start making the RT, his Dynasty and the ship later tonite. Any word on what the other player's classes will be?


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

I believe hickman stated he wanted Void Master, I'm not sure about Entai


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Are they the only ones? I thought you said there were others on other forums that were interested.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

They're dropped out, unfortunately. So it's just us here unless hickman and Entai are dropping out.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Alright then. I have the RT, his Dynasty and the beginnings of his ship done as well as rough outlines for a few other NPCs that we might need depending on what hick and Entai choose.

I think I'll send them some PMs asking for their classes at the very least so I can start those other NPCs.


----------



## paperbard (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this over skype or play by post?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

We were kind of planning on using mIRC, if we ever get enough members. Right now it's me (the GM) and Weasel for sure and possibly Hick and Entai if they ever respond. If you want to join then PM with your character's Origin Path (both Rogue Trader and Navigator are taken), starting Skills and Talents, and I'll roll up your stats, Wounds and Fate Pts.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

This is starting to look pretty dead. I have yet to hear from hick and Entai, nor does anyone else seem interested in it. If don't hear anything from people soon then I'll drop out as well.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

if you can finilise details on when you would be playing (GMT if possible) and what days i could join, unless this is dead


----------



## TheMadRussian (Feb 19, 2011)

I have all the RT books as well and would like to join. Only problem is I will not be back in the states for another 20ish days. Currently deployed and internet here is a joke or filtered on government computers. If you guys are still looking for players when I get back I can join up.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

I think it's pretty much dead but I'm still willing to get something going.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

cool, you mean just Akatsuki, you, the mad russian and me?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

That can work. Create your characters, their origin paths, choose their skills and talents and use up their XP and then send them to me and I will perform all the necessary rolls for their stats, Wounds etc.

Also both the Rogue Trader and Navigators are already taken.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

will this be a post RP, or chat based?


----------



## TheMadRussian (Feb 19, 2011)

Will do I will write up my char and send it to you. Like I said though It will be about 20 days till I'm back in the states. If we are playing by posts I can play but I only have internet while at work.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> will this be a post RP, or chat based?


We'll be using mIRC


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry, no can do, i cant afford it, im only 15


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

It's free.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

well, i get a 30 day trial but here is the regestration page coppied

How do I register mIRC?
You can register mIRC by clicking on the Register mIRC button on the right. 

A single-user license costs US$20.00. 

After registering you will receive your registration information by email, usually within a few minutes. 

Your one time registration will work with current and future versions of mIRC. 



http://www.mirc.com/register.html

and heres the address just in case



Edit: i could probs just re-install it every 30 days


----------



## DarkIxion (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys. I've gotten really into Rogue trader in the last couple weeks and would be delighted to join your game. I'm interested in playing an arch militant. I also have a friend/friends interested in playing. What times would we be playing?

I have a character completed if you would like it sent to you. Just let me know.

DarkIxion


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

This hasn't actually gotten off the ground in any way what so ever beyond the characters. Frankly I don't even know if we're still doing it but I'll ask the guy who started this and see what he says. In the meantime, sure you can join. Create your character and send him to me and I'll do the various rolls for his stats, wounds and the like.


----------



## DarkIxion (Jul 5, 2011)

My friend will be playing a void master. We both used the alternate stat creation rules (since it's an online game less random rolling not verified by the group at a table is better, or at least that is the thought). Both me and him used the Wizards online dice roller for fate, etc. If we need to re-roll those for verification we can (I got a one on my wounds, so you won't hear me complaining).

We're using a fillable pdf sheet. I'll see if I can PM them, if not then send me somewhere I can send them.

Darkixion


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

I apologize to everyone, I've been on something of a hiatus and didn't figure there was still any interest in playing this anymore. So if anyone out there is still interested I'm willing to GM. I'm up for RT, Deathwatch, or Dark Heresy but I assume everyone will be coming here to play RT.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

yep im still here


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

PM me your char sheet when you get a chance. Once we get a few more members we'll see about setting dates.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

cool will do, when i can find it


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

If you'd be willing to take on an experimental gretchin freebooter.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

A Gretchin freebooter sounds AMAZING but please PM me the details and your char sheet before I make a decision.


----------

